
Unity 5.2 and Visual Studio Tools for Unity 2.1 - RCampbell
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/visualstudio/archive/2015/09/08/unity-5-2-and-visual-studio-tools-for-unity-2-1.aspx
======
duiker101
Oh this is nice! I really could not stand monodevelop unfortunately.

